# pinga-pinga(ônibus)



## elfronterizobrpyh

Un paraguayo cierta vez me dijo que el removido es el "pinga-pinga" como decimos acá en Brasil? Qué creditos me dan por ello?


----------



## elfronterizobrpyh

Está bién decir en español el removido para el colectivo que para mucho en las rutas o carreteras. Esto que vimos en llamar acá en Brasil "pinga-pinga" (õnibus)


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí no asociaríamos esa palabra con el transporte de viajeros. Para el transporte colectivo usamos el nombre de autobuses de línea, escepto en las Islas Canarias, donde son conocidos como "la guagua", al igual que en algunos países centroamericanos. En Colombia llamabam "chiva" a este medio de locomoción, hoy convertido en atractivo turístico en alguna ciudad. Es probable que en los diferentes países tenga distintos nombres más o menos pintorescos.

Saludos,
MG


----------



## curlyboy20

Oi! não entendi a palavra _"removido". _Como na Espanha, não usamos aquela palavra para nehum tipo de condução pública. Olhe, no Peru *"pinga" *significa *"piroca", *então você tem que ter cuidado com essa palavra por aqui.

Neste país temos as famossísimas _"combis" _que são simples vans onde cabem 14 pessoas (18 se apertar!!!) e o motorista é um cara que dirige que nem louco. Também temos as famosas "custers" que são ônibus (quase do tamanho dum ônibus escolar, mas um pouco menor). Também tem ônibus maiores que as pessoas chamam "bus".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lembrando que no Brasil, "pinga-pinga" aplica-se a qq transporte que pára muito. Havia um voo da Varig que saía de S.Paulo e parava no Rio, Salvador, Recife, Natal, Belém, Campo Grande, e S.Paulo novamente. Adivinhem como esse voo era conhecido?


----------



## curlyboy20

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembrando que no Brasil, "pinga-pinga" aplica-se a qq transporte que pára muito. Havia um voo da Varig que saía de S.Paulo e parava no Rio, Salvador, Recife, Natal, Belém, Campo Grande, e S.Paulo novamente. Adivinhem como esse voo era conhecido?


 
Pinga-pinga 

Nossa, "pinga-pinga" soa engraçadíssimo aos meus ovidos, porque como disse antes, "pinga" aqui significa "piroca". Se um brasileiro cá perguntasse a que horas vem o "pinga-pinga", daria pra morrer de rir.


----------



## dani_360

Bom acho que aqui no Mexico nos somos o país com mais nomes para o transporte publico:

Microbus
Micro
Pesero
Pesera
Trole
RTP
Combi
Camion
Guajolotero
Chimeco
Levanta Mendigos
Anti-secuestros
Limousina Anaranjada --------- (metrô)


Que me desmienta algun mexicano si no es verdad! 





O que e uma PIROCA?


----------



## curlyboy20

dani_360 said:


> Micro
> 
> Combi


 
Tem alguma diferença entre "micro" e "combi"? No Peru são a mesma coisa. É uma van pequena. Botaria uma fotinho aqui, mas estou no trabalho e não me deixam entrar a outros sites. 




dani_360 said:


> O que e uma PIROCA?


 
É gíria para "pênis".


----------



## Miracatiba

^^No Brasil tem o mesmo significado. hehehe.
Aquele nome "Levanta Mendigos" é muito bom! Gostei!


----------



## curlyboy20

O que tem o mesmo significado no Brasil?


----------



## Miracatiba

Piroca é o mesmo que pênis no Brasil (mas é muito, muito vulgar falar isso! Sei lá, eu acho!!!)


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que você se confundiu. *"Piroca"* não existe em espanhol e duvido que algum país hispano-falante use aquela palavra para descrever algo. 

A palavra que equivale a "piroca" no Peru é "pinga" (muito grosseiro falar isso também". Então eu comentei que é muito engraçado para mim ouvir que no Brasil tem um ônibus chamado _"pinga-pinga" _


----------



## Miracatiba

opaaaa, confundi tudo rapaz. Sorry!!!!!! Mas pinga-pinga é normal. Alias, todos os ônibus aqui SP é pinga-pinga! Ainda mais com o trânsito que temos!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Micro es un apócope de micrómnibus. 
Un ómnibus transporta unos cincuenta pasajeros,  muy pocos de pie porque en general son de larga distancia. Un micro, colectivo o bondi (esto es lunfardo) lleva menos pasajeros y los transporta en general dentro de una misma localidad. Y una combi tiene unos veinte asientos, y en general funcionan tipo charter puerta a puerta. 
A los ómnibus que paran en todas las paradas posibles, entran en cada pueblo(y si es posible se paran en el camino a esperar pasajeros habituales...) los llamamos "lecheros" en alusión a los trenes lecheros que ¡ban parando en cada campo recogiendo la leche para la pasteurizadora.


----------

